

20/10/2010, World Statistics Day - merraksh
http://unstats.un.org/unsd/wsd/Default.aspx

======
thirdstation
I love the quote from Ban Ki-Moon. It's generic to the extreme:

"On this first World Statistics Day I encourage the international community to
work with the United Nations to enable all countries to meet their statistical
needs."

Could also be:

"On this first International Talk Like a Pirate Day I encourage the
international community to work with the United Nations to enable all
countries to meet their linguistical needs."

